# ومن اوتوكاد الى اكسل بسهولة أكبر



## هوممط (6 أبريل 2008)

جوابا على سؤال لاحد الاخوة وتعميما للفائدة أنشر الموضوع هنا
هذا ماكرو أخر صممته لتصدير نقط باحداثياتها من ملف اوتوكاد الى ملف ASCCI يمكن فتحه بأى برنامج لعرض النصوص كنوت باد واكسل وورد وغيرها,
البرنامج سهل الاستعمال وسريع كل ما عليك القيام به تتبع الخطواة الثالية وسأذكرها بالانجليزية معذرة لأني لا أحسن المفردات الثقنية بالعربية
1) download and unzip the file in a specified folder
2) in AutoCad type the command "Vbaman" then click load then specify the path of Xprt_xyz.dvb
3) load the file, if you are asked to enable macros accept
4)type "vbarun" command then select the file and click RUN
5)in the autocad command space you will be asked to type a file name, the default path is C drive type your file name and hit ENTER
6) select all point you want export then ENTER
7) Go to C folder and open you file in any text editor 
أرجو أن يكون الموضوع سهلا بما فيه الكفاية ومرحبا بأي سؤال


----------



## أبوالمعتز (6 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك يأخي ولكن هل ممكن التوضيح بالعربي


----------



## هوممط (6 أبريل 2008)

معذرة أخي لكن كما وضحت كل ما كتبته بالانجليزية هي مفردات تقنية غير متوفرة بالعربية أو لا أعرفها أظن أن الموضوع بسيط وخصوصا أن من يتعامل مع أوتوكاد لا بد ان له المام ولو بسيط بالانجليزية


----------



## صفاصف (8 أبريل 2008)

معذرة اخي لم اتمكن من فتح الماكرو امل التوضيح حتي تعم الفائدة


----------



## ابو مروان المصري (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا اخي
لقد قمت بالفعل بتحويل النقط الي ملف اكسل لكن كل نقطة تم كتابة احداثياتها و رقمها point,x,y,z في خانة واحدة... فهل هناك طريقة ليصبح كل احداثي في خانة منفصلة.... و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هوممط (8 أبريل 2008)

الى الاخ ابو مروان المصري
مشكلتك بسيطة يأخي وهي في اكسل ولا علاقة لها بالبرنامج واليك الحل
افتح اكسل وتتبع الخطوات التالية
1-click "data" in excel main menu then "external data" then "import external data" .
2-choose you file then follow the assistant wizard, 
3-when you are asked to choose the file type that best descibe your data click on 
"delimited"
4- in the next step, choose "comma" as the delimiter then click finich
بهذه الخطوات ستفتح ملفك وكل عنصر من العناصر المفرقة بالفاصلة سيكون في خانة منفصلة وتستطيع استغلال المعطيات كما تريد
--------------------------
الأخ صفاصف
معذة لم أفهم المشكل بالضبط أظن اني وضحت الأمر جيدا واذا كان لديك سؤال محدد أهلا وسهلا


----------



## فاروق ن (10 يونيو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

thankxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسااام (13 يونيو 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mansy77 (5 يوليو 2008)

5)in the autocad command space you will be asked to type a file name, the default path is C drive type your file name and hit ENTER
أخي العزيز هذه المرحلة لا تستجيب لاسم الفايل الذي أدخلته وهل ممكن توضيح اذا ماكان مكان محدد أو اسم معين للفايل؟ مع العلم أني استخدم ويندوز فيستا واوتوكاد 2008
شكرا جزيلا واتمنى ردك


----------



## رياض رمضان (5 يوليو 2008)

كيف ممكن نحول ملف اكسل الى المفكرة بحيث النقط تكون على نحو الترتيب التالي x,y,z
....?


----------



## ادهم السيوف (5 يوليو 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا النقل بكل سهولة جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## str (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز هوممط 
الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
والحمدلله الخطوات كلها مشت معي تمام
بس في النهاية اذا فتحت الملف باستخدام الاكسل لم يظهر اي شيء ارجوا مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة 
شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## حسام يونس (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور علي المجهود ولو ا ني لم استطيع العمل بالبرنامج ارجوا مزيد من التوضيح 
علما باني مستخدم اتوكاد 2008 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هوممط (31 أغسطس 2008)

أخي Str
لا أستطيع فهم المشكلة حاول أن تفتح الملف ببرنامج أخر ك نوتباد أو وورد للتحقق من وجود بيانات داخله في حالة الايجاب فان البرنامج يشتغل وقد يكون المشكل في الاكسل عندك في حالة فراغ الملف من اي بيانات فيرجى مراجعة ملف اوتوكاد الذي استعملته والتاكد من وجود نقاط داخله واحرص على اعادة المحاولة مع التركيز على الخطوات المذكورة اعلاه


----------



## هوممط (31 أغسطس 2008)

أخ حسام يونس
البرنامج غير مجرب في اوتوكاد 2008 ولا استطيع التأكيد هو مجرب في كل النسخ من 2005 وما تحت لكن أظن انه سيشتغل في أي نسخة جديدة لان المبدأ أن كل اصدار من اوتوكاد يكون شاملا لما سبقه في التطبيقات البرمجية والعكس غير صحيح


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (8 يناير 2009)

Thank You For This Formation And Details For That 
Can You Supply Me With Fill To Draw From Excel To Autocad
To A Cross Section 
Thank You In Advance
(qs.titi***********)


----------



## feras-z (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ولكن هل من الممكن التوضيح أكثر


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي حقيق (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا علي المجهودات من الاخوة الزملاء بس ياريت لو فيه من اوضح اكثر طريقة تحويل الاحداثيات من الاتوكاد الي الاكسل ويشرح لنا الطريقة خطوة خطوة باللغة العربية لكي تعم الفائدة ومشكورين


----------



## maae (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وتم التنزيل وجارى التجربة


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
قد قمت بتجريبه على الاوتوكاد 2009 ،وكانت النتيجة رائعة جدا
أشكرك مرة ثانية ، وبعد إذنك ساحاول تعريب طريقة تشغيل البرنامج لتعم الفائدة .


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 فبراير 2010)

*تعريب طريقة التفعيل.....*

1-قم بتنزيل الملف ثم فك الضغط في ملف معين.
2-في نافذة أوامر الاوتوكاد أكتب الامر vbaman ثم إضغط إدخال - يظهر لك مربع حوار إختر الامر load وحدد موقع الملف الذي قمت فيه بفك ضغط ملف البرنامج وستجده بالاسم xprt_xyz.dvb قم بإختياره.
3-سيظهر لك مربع حوار ثاني ،إخترEnable macros .
4-في نافذة أوامر الاوتوكاد أكتب الامر vbarun واضغط ادخال ، اختر ملف البرنامج ثم اضغط run.
5-الان في نافدة اوامر الاوتوكاد ستجد سؤال عن اسم الملف الذي تريد ان تحفظ الاحداثيات فيه ( سيتم إنشأه تلقائيا في القرص c) أكتب اي اسم واضغط ادخال.
6-الان قم باختيار النقاط التي تريد نقل احداثياتها ( يجب ان تكون نقاط ) واضغط ادخال .
7-واخيرا......... إذهب الى القرص c ستجد الملف ( بإذن الله ) قم بفتحه بواسطة النوتباد او الاكسل.

وجزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع.:84:


----------



## noor-noor (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOAIYED (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 نوفمبر 2011)

thx uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## e_ m (15 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=292561


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## snap 10 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليسب pxyz*

السلام عليكم​المهندس العزيز : هوممط
هناك ليسب يقوم بنفس الامر ولكن بطريقه اسهل كثير 
ليسب pxyz
يقوم باخراج رقم النقطه واحداثياتها ومنسوب كل نقطه فى فايل خارج الكاد ممكن فتحه بالاكسيل وهو يستخدم كاى ليسب بكل بساطه ويعطى ايضا نتائج ممتازه


----------



## nshwan (16 يوليو 2012)

* استخدمت المايكرو مع اتوكاد 2007 وكان فعال بدون اي مشاكل
وعند استخدامه مع اتوكاد 2012 بعد تشغيل المايكرو وكتابة اسم الملف يظهر خطأ ( Path/File access error) 
ارجو المساعدة *


----------

